# Lyft's new business strategy



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Underpay drivers when it's busy & there's actual demand, overpay them to drive 2 blocks in the suburbs where there's zero demand.

Who tf is running this clown show? Is their college degree printed on construction paper?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

mi4johns said:


> View attachment 322152
> 
> 
> Underpay drivers when it's busy & there's actual demand, overpay them to drive 2 blocks in the suburbs where there's zero demand.
> ...


Rider could have had a discount code or ride credit or something. It could be various things, really. Whenever I long-haul, this happens as well. Lyft takes a smaller percentage of each ride in Omaha than Uber, which results in them being consistently cheaper, and therefore as or more popular than Uber in town.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> Rider could have had a discount code or ride credit or something. It could be various things, really. Whenever I long-haul, this happens as well. Lyft takes a smaller percentage of each ride in Omaha than Uber, which results in them being consistently cheaper, and therefore as or more popular than Uber in town.


No discount code - this was a 2-block minimum fare ride with a random $6 PPZ bonus in a completely dead neighborhood.

My point is that I should not be making 150% for quiet suburb rides while other drivers get base rates for rush hour & event rides.

Lyft economics make no sense whatsoever.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

mi4johns said:


> View attachment 322152
> 
> 
> Underpay drivers when it's busy & there's actual demand, overpay them to drive 2 blocks in the suburbs where there's zero demand.
> ...


Correction, used ?


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

mi4johns said:


> View attachment 322152
> 
> 
> Underpay drivers when it's busy & there's actual demand, overpay them to drive 2 blocks in the suburbs where there's zero demand.
> ...


Probably texted via Snapchat.


----------



## FriddoGuido (May 20, 2019)

mi4johns said:


> Underpay drivers when it's busy & there's actual demand, overpay them to drive 2 blocks in the suburbs where there's zero demand.
> Who tf is running this clown show? Is their college degree printed on construction paper?


I see your -2.55 and raise you, -26.70 (hit on the $33 PPZ)










Agreed, these guys are idiots. But since they decided to screw the drivers with this new PPZ, i refuse to accept any rides from them during rush hours that doesn't include a bonus now. 
1) because we deserve the higher pay at their detriment now, and 
2) because i cant in good conscience take a rider that is getting absolutely shafted on rush hour prices (without paying drivers a fair share of the fare).

I'm assuming im not the only driver feeling this way or approaching the strategy of driving for lyft this way.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

FriddoGuido said:


> I see your -2.55 and raise you, -26.70 (hit on the $33 PPZ)
> 
> View attachment 322226
> 
> ...


I drive Lux and this is the type of powerzone bonuses you get with a Lux vehicle: +$40


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

homelesswarlock said:


> I drive Lux and this is the type of powerzone bonuses you get with a Lux vehicle: +$40
> 
> View attachment 322256
> 
> ...


What are those bonuses?


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> What are those bonuses?


It comes with the ping. 
Your vehicle has to be inside a personal power zone. 

























This was a 20k capacity event. I did not take the Lyft XL + $3. I declined it until they offered +$20

The bonus is also dependent on the size of the event. +$40 (Lyft Lux) is what you can expect from a 70k capacity stadium event here in Minneapolis.

Lyft XL : +$20-$25







This is the highest I've seen for Lyft XL. 20k capacity stadium event on a saturday night.

Regular Lyft is +$10-$20

I'm sure that the Lyft Lux Black XL guys were getting $50-$60 bonuses.

These super bonuses only happen when there is a surplus of visitors to the city. Work the events and you will see these bonuses often.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Ah. Thanks. It isn’t busy enough here for power zones.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

So basically Lyft gives you some of the prime time back that they've been stealing from you and others with a personal power zone bonus.

One for you, three for me.

Sweet.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

nonononodrivethru said:


> So basically Lyft gives you some of the prime time back that they've been stealing from you and others with a personal power zone bonus.
> 
> One for you, three for me.
> 
> Sweet.


It's like retrieving crumbs from masters plate. Ridiculous


----------



## FriddoGuido (May 20, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> So basically Lyft gives you some of the prime time back that they've been stealing from you and others with a personal power zone bonus.
> 
> One for you, three for me.
> 
> Sweet.


While I too was pissed about the PPZ and lyft surge charges to rider. I've been looking at the receipts so far and the zones that are showing deep demand in the pee zones are not actually getting hit by a surge price. I expected the worst, but I got 2 separate rides today that took no more than 35% and these were deep demand orange zones and LONG TRIPS. So it appears, the rates haven't been charged like we anticipated in LA so far.

I also got rides that lyft lost money on, I don't know how this is going to work out for them.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

FriddoGuido said:


> While I too was pissed about the PPZ and lyft surge charges to rider. I've been looking at the receipts so far and the zones that are showing deep demand in the pee zones are not actually getting hit by a surge price. I expected the worst, but I got 2 separate rides today that took no more than 35% and these were deep demand orange zones and LONG TRIPS. So it appears, the rates haven't been charged like we anticipated in LA so far.
> 
> I also got rides that lyft lost money on, I don't know how this is going to work out for them.
> 
> ...


Look no farther than that second photo. Uber would have taken maybe $5 to $6 but Lyft took $13. That is a ride where they took money and offered you a piss poor "bonus".


----------



## FriddoGuido (May 20, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Look no farther than that second photo. Uber would have taken maybe $5 to $6 but Lyft took $13. That is a ride where they took money and offered you a piss poor "bonus".


I don't think I agree with you there. Uber taking $6 on a $42 ride would be around a 15% cut and we all know that's not what Uber's MO is. I guess I was pointing to the overall price, I felt like with the pee demand charts the ride total was going to be $60 and I was going to make $24.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Alright im gettin in on this.......

This was on a Tuesday at 7pm, talk about random..... Pax paid $13.xx










This was on Saturday at 7am....No bonus on this, I just long hauled a shared ride. same difference:

Pax paid $29.xx


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

How bout a receipt showing the actual card charge along with this summary.
Until I see actual charge receipt I consider most of this fictional except what I can cash out and put in my bank.
They know ultimately that’s all we care about.
We don’t know if these numbers are real.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

I do know that Lyft has sold monthly passes. Perhaps these factor into those passes.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I do know that Lyft has sold monthly passes. Perhaps these factor into those passes.


This is the first I'd heard of this. Had to Google. They really do want to become a bus company.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/16/lyft-is-rolling-out-a-new-30-day-ride-subscription-for-299.html


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

BeansnRice said:


> How bout a receipt showing the actual card charge along with this summary.
> Until I see actual charge receipt I consider most of this fictional except what I can cash out and put in my bank.
> They know ultimately that's all we care about.
> We don't know if these numbers are real.


Exactly, its easy to fabricate a simple ride receipt and show it on the drivers end with a completely different formula, numbers and calculations. Tips being skimmed is just the tip of the iceberg. Even if they shortchanged drivers a few pennies on each ride x the amount of rides given in the US daily= ridiculous amount. perhaps another reason to seperate the ride payments from the drivers earnings in 2017. The depth of this could be beyond fathom as its truly limitless with these clowns and their mediocre apps.

The only way we could get to the bottom of this is if we took specific rides with a 2nd pax account on a different device from time to time and then compare the charges to the driver earnings. I guess thats why they want to call this "fraud", because yes if we did this, then we may be able to catch them in their fraudulent practices. If you told me Lyft is a rapist or murked someone, I would believe it. ANYTHING is possible with them. Remember GREED has gotten a hold of them, they are just human with predictable behavior and reactions in response to a specific situation; TAKE TAKE TAKE.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> Exactly, its easy to fabricate a simple ride receipt and show it on the drivers end with a completely different formula, numbers and calculations. Tips being skimmed is just the tip of the iceberg. Even if they shortchanged drivers a few pennies on each ride x the amount of rides given in the US daily= ridiculous amount. perhaps another reason to seperate the ride payments from the drivers earnings in 2017. The depth of this could be beyond fathom as its truly limitless with these clowns and their mediocre apps.
> 
> The only way we could get to the bottom of this is if we took specific rides with a 2nd pax account on a different device from time to time and then compare the charges to the driver earnings. I guess thats why they want to call this "fraud", because yes if we did this, then we may be able to catch them in their fraudulent practices. If you told me Lyft is a rapist or murked someone, I would believe it. ANYTHING is possible with them. Remember GREED has gotten a hold of them, they are just human with predictable behavior and reactions in response to a specific situation; TAKE TAKE TAKE.


This is pretty easy to find out, just ask a random pax you had a half-decent convo with at the end of the ride to compare what they paid to what your receipt says so that you can 'verify' they are getting charged correctly. Vast majority of pax wouldn't have a problem with this at all.

Or you could just take a random ride as a pax & ask the driver to verify their receipt with yours, not like it's top-secret info.


----------



## Gene555 (Apr 17, 2017)

mi4johns said:


> This is pretty easy to find out, just ask a random pax you had a half-decent convo with at the end of the ride to compare what they paid to what your receipt says so that you can 'verify' they are getting charged correctly. Vast majority of pax wouldn't have a problem with this at all.
> 
> Or you could just take a random ride as a pax & ask the driver to verify their receipt with yours, not like it's top-secret info.


Here is the answer. Thieves and scumbags.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

mi4johns said:


> This is pretty easy to find out, just ask a random pax you had a half-decent convo with at the end of the ride to compare what they paid to what your receipt says so that you can 'verify' they are getting charged correctly. Vast majority of pax wouldn't have a problem with this at all.
> 
> Or you could just take a random ride as a pax & ask the driver to verify their receipt with yours, not like it's top-secret info.


 It's so tiresome to do that. This is a known issue between rider and cabbie. That's why there is a regulated properly calibrated meter there today In cabs.

U/L and the app is today's version of a meter. The real time "meter" has been neatly tucked away and hidden from the rider and the driver leaving both to guess what each party is getting out of the deal.

This business model vaporizes without the ability to continue the shell game between investors, riders, and drivers.

It's a filthy unregulated mess .


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

mi4johns said:


> View attachment 322152
> 
> 
> Underpay drivers when it's busy & there's actual demand, overpay them to drive 2 blocks in the suburbs where there's zero demand.
> ...


One answer.....millennials.


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

mi4johns said:


> No discount code - this was a 2-block minimum fare ride with a random $6 PPZ bonus in a completely dead neighborhood.
> 
> My point is that I should not be making 150% for quiet suburb rides while other drivers get base rates for rush hour & event rides.
> 
> Lyft economics make no sense whatsoever.


I'm in sf and I noticed exactly the same thing. Ppz at odd times in areas where it wasn't busy at all. checked on the passenger app and it showed more than 8 drivers a min away in each direction. Makes no ****ing sense at all!!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lyft has a business strategy, that’s news to me.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lyft's scams knows no bounds.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

mi4johns said:


> View attachment 322152
> 
> 
> Underpay drivers when it's busy & there's actual demand, overpay them to drive 2 blocks in the suburbs where there's zero demand.
> ...


So many clowns, so few cars.


----------

